# Basket idea, resell over-the-counter drugs?



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I gave some baskets away for Christmas with a homemade heating bags, ibuprofen, medicine patches for aches and pains etc, and would like to take them to market with me, but not sure if I should put the ibuprofen in. Anyone ever come across information on this? I have a produce business, but could use some other products to pad the income when things are low in the garden and this seems to be a great idea along with flower baskets, etc.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Not real sure about what you are asking.

Should you put a bottle of ibuprofen in the basket? 

Or put the medicine in the food? (As if you were to grind it up and add it as an ingredient.) 

Clove


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I think she is asking about legalities of re-selling the product. Of which I have no answer, sorry!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You can buy those types of drug store items at flea markets so I wouldn't see any problem reselling them if they are sealed and in date code. It's so hard these days to know what one should or could do in the area of sales v. liability.

PQ


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I think for now I will leave the ibuprofen out though it is a nice touch, and I thought it would be great for "Over the Hill" baskets or maybe "Menopausal Relief Baskets". Just something that people could give saying I am thinking of you or ha, ha you are 50! I will find other pain relieving items to put in, maybe an ice pack too!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I don't believe there are any restrictions to reselling over the counter meds.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Well just because you see items at a flea market doesn't mean they are legal.

I would inquire to the FDA, DEA and your states authorities before doing it.

Myself, I would feel better knowing everything was above board.

L


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I used to own a convenience store and since many distributors sell these items, there are no restrictions. I believe the only restriction is that they had to of course be purchased legally and NOT have the label "not intended for resell" or "do not sell separately" type thing. 

Besides, if you intend on selling a lot of these, you may want to check out purchasing these items from a distributor. Since the items are pretty much related, you would probably only need one distributor and they don't usually have much as far as restrictions on how much to buy. Also, another idea is a wholesale outlet store that sells for resale. 

Also, if buying from a distributor, you would probably need a resale certificate if your state requires one. If sales tax is charged in your state,you would need one for certain. Even selling small scale, you would be surprised how much your profit margin will increase buying wholesale. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

If they succeed I definitely will look into the distributorship.


----------

